# Lincoln (Nebraska Hunt Club) FT



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

From a second-hand source, the Open is advertised as a long triple in corn stubble. Test is supposedly very doable, but heat issues are a concern. Some dogs have been picked up due to heat.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Heat?? Yesterday it was 93 but today it is only 60. hmmmm Must be much warmer in Lincoln.


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

I was at a trial last year where it was extremely hot. The club had a small blue plastic kid's wading pool behind the line under an umbrella. After each dog ran they got in the pool and lay there for a while. It was a great idea that was fairly inexpensive. Other clubs should try it. 
Jon


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Qual By Cel Phone 1 Joey Brion :2 Trigger Hemminger: 3 Libby Schure:4 Sharpie Brion: Rj Red Beier: J Al Pugh Thats All I Got


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Qualifying results
1st Zoey, Jason Brion
2nd County Lines Hired Gun owned and handled by Dave Hemminger JR
3rd Absaroka Lady Liberty, owned and handled by Duane Schuur
4th Ruff Rivers Black Magic Marker SH owned and Handled by Jason Brion
RJ Doc Red Molar owned and handled by Bruce Beier
Jam The Answer Owned and handled by Dennis Pugh
Jam DJ Double or Nothin' owned and handled by Ed Schulenberg
JAM She Izza Duk Dawg owned by Lauraine Grevlos, handled by Steve Blythe

Open;
27 were called back to the land blind.
24 back to the water blind:
3, 5, 8, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21,22,23, 24, 25, 28, 30, 31, 33, 36, 39, 42, 44, 47, 47, 49, 52


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

big congrats to my friends Jason and Lea Brion.wow, what a couple of weeks. 







bossdawg said:


> Qualifying results
> 1st Zoey, Jason Brion
> 2nd County Lines Hired Gun owned and handled by Dave Hemminger JR
> 3rd Absaroka Lady Liberty, owned and handled by Duane Schuur
> ...


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

DJSchuur said:


> big congrats to my friends Jason and Lea Brion.wow, what a couple of weeks.


Congrats to you as well Duane. It always makes it that more fun when friends are getting ribbons as well.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

sheriff said:


> Congrats to you as well Duane. It always makes it that more fun when friends are getting ribbons as well.


a couple of weekends to dream about - -- Congrats!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to my friends, D J Schuur, Dave and Lauraine Grevlos, Bruce Beier, and Dennis Pugh. Not a bad weekend for the Sioux Valley bunch.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

way to go Duane !


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats Jim Beck and Rip! Heard he was flawless.


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Open Results
1st FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander owned and handled by Dave Hemminger
2nd Premier's Riptide owned by Bill & Bev Busler and handled by Jim Beck
3rd Westwoods Iron Man owned by John Hughes & Mike Westfall & handled by Bobby George
4th By Golden Pnds Christmas Commet owned by Dave & Muriel Honeycutt & Loren 
Morehouse and handled by Bobby Goerge

Res Jam Watermark's Libby owned by Mary Tatum & Claudette Klein, handled by 
Bobby George

Jam Kiss of the Devil owned by Terry Rotschaffer & Bob Hanssen, handled by Bobby George
Jam FC AFC Roughwater's Bam Bam owned by Dave Harter & Handled by Bobby George
Jam AFC Call Me a Little Bit Pricey owned by Dave Harter & Marci Nabity and Handled by
Bobby George
Jam FC Blackwater BeBe owned by Dave Harter & Marci Nabity and Handled by Bobby
George


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Derby Results:
1st Red Dog's Madman Across the Water owned by Susie Ritch and handled by Bobby George
2nd Golden Jewel of the Woods owned by David Aul handled by Bobby George
3rd Ruff Rivers Oasis On the Plains owned by Don and Christian Alt handled by Christian Alt
4th Carson's Itching To Please owned and handled by Philip Carson
Res Jam Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer owned and handled by Bill and Micki Petrovish
Jam DJ Mack owned by Doug and Marynell Larson handled by Doug Larson
JAM Lil Whiskey Girl owned Mark Struve handled by Bobby George
JAM Maha's Snaggin with the Devil owned and hanlded by Jim Katusin


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Congrats to Dave H and Cori on the Open win.

Dan


----------



## mdlarson10 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats to Jason and Lea what a two weeks!!! Congrats to Jim and Rip. Rip ran a great trial with a sweet last series. I really don't know how he got second place


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim, Rip & Bev on the 2nd.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

bossdawg said:


> Open Results
> 1st FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander owned and handled by Dave Hemminger
> 2nd Premier's Riptide owned by Bill & Bev Busler and handled by Jim Beck
> 3rd Westwoods Iron Man owned by John Hughes & Mike Westfall & handled by Bobby George
> ...


*Congratz to all! Especially to Mike and John as it is now FC Westwood's Iron Man!!!!!! That makes 4 titled offspring out of that breeding! Congratz to the breeder Mike Perrizo!

Aaron*


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Amat results as per phone call


1rst Bart's Pequeno ***** Cosmo, Philip Carson

2nd Rock River's Ring Leader, Dennis Mitchell

3rd Tonkah Dakotah Shoonka MH, Charles & Marjorie Mize

4th Third Creeks Big Stick, Larry Lori Morgan

RJam Watermark's Elle Of Redgate, Monte Wulf

Jams I know of 8 total

His Airness Dennis & Nancy Pugh

Hillock's Liberty Freedom Kathy and Vern Hasenbank

Good job SVRC members on great weekend


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

drbobsd said:


> 1rst Bart's Pequeno ***** Cosmo, Philip Carson


WOW! Two weekends in a row. Great Job! And CONGRATS!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Phil! Wow two in a row!

Aaron*


----------

